# What glue for cork to glass etc .



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Heyup , I have some wiggly wood , well thats what I call it , plus other bits and bobs I picked up from pollywog's at Doncaster . 

What I want to do is fit them lengthways across the terrarium .

My idea was to get some small cork bark tubes , cut the end off , then cut these in half so I form the "U" shape . Then glue these shapes one on either side to the glass and these would be the supports for the wood .

What type of glue / silicone would be the best for this , also looking to the future and if ever need removing , the easiest to remove too .

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Aquatic silicone... J : victory:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Janine00 said:


> Aquatic silicone... J : victory:


Nice one thanks , was thinking along them lines 

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Okay is Silicone and sealant the same things because all I can find online are called silicone sealant .

Cheers .


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Nodders said:


> Okay is Silicone and sealant the same things because all I can find online are called silicone sealant .
> 
> Cheers .


Yep


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Nodders said:


> Okay is Silicone and sealant the same things because all I can find online are called silicone sealant .
> 
> Cheers .


nop sealant is the cheep :censor: had sum give to me and whent in the bin silicone is what you are best wiht:2thumb:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Okey doke ta , will continue my search for aquarium silicone , damn stuff is holding me back  

Ebay / amazon / pet supplies , all say silicone sealant grrr

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bond-It-HA6-Marine-Silicone-White/dp/B005Z1104O/ref=pd_sim_sbs_diy_3 is that it ?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

HA6 SILICONE SEALANT RTV MARINE AQUARIUM, FISH TANK SAFE HIGH MODULUS SALT WATER | eBay:2thumb:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

bigd_1 said:


> HA6 SILICONE SEALANT RTV MARINE AQUARIUM, FISH TANK SAFE HIGH MODULUS SALT WATER | eBay:2thumb:


Cheers , same one I linked to , again still says "sealant " but does have the word "adhesive" in it , except could'nt get transparent , damn ebay p&p £2 delivery but would prefer transparent , ta


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I just use gurila glue as I find it far more secure then aquarium silcone. 

jay


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Nodders said:


> Cheers , same one I linked to , again still says "sealant " but does have the word "adhesive" in it , except could'nt get transparent , damn ebay p&p £2 delivery but would prefer transparent , ta


yep it say sealant but it says silicone sealant its ones that just say sealant that are :censor: and say a way from :2thumb:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

bigd_1 said:


> yep it say sealant but it says silicone sealant its ones that just say sealant that are :censor: and say a way from :2thumb:


Ahh right , I did say in an earlier post all I could find was silicone sealant 

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Nodders said:


> Cheers , same one I linked to , again still says "sealant " but does have the word "adhesive" in it , except could'nt get transparent , damn ebay p&p £2 delivery but would prefer transparent , ta



DON'T get the transparent stuff. It soon goes white and shows up really conspicuously in natural looking vivs.

Get the brown or black stuff and have some dry coir handy to stick over any spillage.:2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Nodders said:


> Ahh right , I did say in an earlier post all I could find was silicone sealant
> 
> Thanks :2thumb:


 my bad just look back at the post that what i get for posting at 2 am :blush:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

bothrops said:


> DON'T get the transparent stuff. It soon goes white and shows up really conspicuously in natural looking vivs.
> 
> Get the brown or black stuff and have some dry coir handy to stick over any spillage.:2thumb:


Ahh cool , thanks for that , was going to go transparent , brown is cheaper too from what I saw 



bigd_1 said:


> my bad just look back at the post that what i get for posting at 2 am :blush:


No worries m8 , we all do it 

Okay , thanks folks , will get that ordered :2thumb:


----------

